# Running rich



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a Nissan Maxima GXE, 1997, 5-speed manual. I have approx. 161,700 miles on it.

Recently a Nissan mechanic looked at my tail-pipe and observed that my car might be running rich. I don't know how he came to that conclusion - maybe the black soot around the tail-pipe but he might be correct.

I have recently seen my gas mileage go down. The only thing I have recently done is installed a new TPS.The original was giving a error code pointing the problem to the TPS. My idle RPM was jumping all over and Check Engine light turned on. When I installed it, I just centered it similiar to the original TPS and did not go thru extensive testing with a digital multi-meter if the voltage or ohm ranges are correct. Since installation and clearing the code, the Check Engine light has not come back.

The idle RPM is around 600.

How can I know if the car is running rich?

Can the new TPS cause this problem?

Thanks....


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

id drive it a while and see if your performance improves. it may take a while to notice improvements or changes. and yes, the tps could cause your vehicle to run rich... id think that you would set o2s rich /banks one and two/codes though...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...just a thought but,

Do you think the tailpipe could show signs of being rich due to the fact that the old TPS was crapping out and running the engine rich?

Did the mechanic actually clean out your tailpipe after the TPS was replaced?

-----------

It would be much better if you knew _exactly_ how many mpg you are getting...rather than guessing what it seems.


----------

